# My Kribensis dont like each other.



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey
I have had a male krib in my tank for a few weeks now and i wanted to get a female. I went down to my local fish shop and got a nice female. I put her in the tank and strait away the male started chasing her around the tank.
Could anyone help with my problem?


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

All is now good with my Kribs. hopefully i will get some little fry soon:fish:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just provide a nice secure cave for them, they'll work it out. Good luck on getting some fry.


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks everythings going great now:fish:


----------

